# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Tmall Genie Queen, smart mirror, Alibaba Group, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba’s AI-powered smart mirror grants beauty wishes on command"

March 5, 2019
by Emma Lee

----------

